# Full size window



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm using yahoo sitebuilder and when I preview my creation it only looks like its taking up half of the browser window. Is that the best that sitebuilder can do or is there something else that I'm missing? Can I make it where it fills the whole window?
Also, if I used another program like NVU will it do the same thing or full window?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Different customers have different browser sizes, so what the templates at Yahoo are doing are probably using a "fixed" width so that it works for a wide variety of browser sizes and looks the same in each browser.

You may want to check to see if they have any "fluid width" templates that expand and contract as the browser does.

You can create your own website using NVU or other website design software programs that have "flexible" widths by using css or tables.

You can read more here:
Fixed Width vs Fluid Width Websites; Which Is Right For Me? | Website Design Blog
Fixed Width versus Fluid Web Design


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Different customers have different browser sizes, so what the templates at Yahoo are doing are probably using a "fixed" width so that it works for a wide variety of browser sizes and looks the same in each browser.
> 
> You may want to check to see if they have any "fluid width" templates that expand and contract as the browser does.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. By the way, when you wrote "FLUID width" were you also thinking "RICHARD width" or was that just me? lol


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there a pixel width that works for everyone? I can change the with manually but there is no set "RICHARD with" to select. 1500 pixels looks good in internet explorer, should that work for other browsers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 1500 pixels looks good in internet explorer, should that work for other browsers?


It's not the browser that's the issue, it's the person's monitor 

Your monitor might be able to view a 1500 pixel wide webpage, but your customers monitor may be only able to view an 760 pixel wide webpage (without seeing horizontal scroll bars).

More info on this is in the above links. They list some different resolutions that you can try.


----------

